# FS: Various Aquarium Fish



## jordanng10 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm starting to change up my plans for my aquariums and need to find some new homes for some fish and plants. I have:

13 corydoras (12 bronze and 1 panda) $25
2 marble angel fish (one is loonie sized and the other is a bit larger than loonie size) $8
4 large dojo loaches (3 wild colored and 1 golden) $15
3 neon tetras (2 standard color and 1 black) $3
1 amazon sword (a little over a foot tall) $15
1 amazon sword (a little bit shorter than a foot) $8

I'm located in Richmond but can also meet at any sky train if you buy enough. Pictures upon request. Thanks for looking


----------



## jordanng10 (Nov 23, 2015)

Bump with reduced prices. I'm quicker to reach by text at 6047537716


----------



## ReillyP (Mar 2, 2016)

I'll take both swords


----------



## LSCHWARTZ (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi there,
Do you have still have these fish available?
Thanks!


----------



## jordanng10 (Nov 23, 2015)

I just have the cories left


----------



## LSCHWARTZ (Oct 29, 2014)

How much for the Corys and would you deliver to Maple Ridge? Also do they ever spawn? Is there a good mix of male/females?


----------



## jordanng10 (Nov 23, 2015)

Unfortunately I don't deliver but I can meet at a skytrain. I'm asking $20. They have bred a few times and the group is mostly males


----------



## LSCHWARTZ (Oct 29, 2014)

Oo that's too bad. I don't drive or skytrain. Sorry!


----------



## Airsmithers (Feb 19, 2017)

Hello

I am looking for some corys or tetras. Some loaches are OK too. If you have some fish you have available for sale, please forward list to me and prices. Thanks.


----------



## nawaz23 (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi, If you have some corydoras Bronze then please share pictures or contact number.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

This thread was from last July, folks.


----------

